# Stolen Heist oder United Supreme ?



## Loobin (12. Mai 2009)

Hey...
ich hab vor mir ein BMX zuzulegen bis max. 600!
Hab ganzes internet abgesucht und im moment sind mine 2 Favoriten das 

Stolen heist:
http://www.oldschoolbmx.de/epages/15513768.sf/de_DE/?ObjectPath=/Shops/15513768/Products/09004

und das United Supreme: 
http://images.google.be/imgres?imgu...annel=s&rls=org.mozilla:de:official&sa=N&um=1

Welches von beiden würdet ihr mir empfehlen?
Oder doch lieber ein ganz anderes bis max. 600?
In Thread für Einsteigerbikes hab ich nichts für mich gefunden.
Danke schonmal!


----------



## RISE (12. Mai 2009)

Schon mal ans Verde Luxe gedacht? Find ich persÃ¶nlich sehr sexy. 







- Frame: 20.5" TopTube, Full Chromoly
- Fork: Chromoly
- Bar: 8" Chromoly
- Grips: DUO Cranmer
- Stem: Front Load
- Headset: Internal
- Pedals: Wellgo
- Crank: 3pc Chromoly, Mid-BB
- Sprocket: 25T Steel
- Driver: 9T
- Front Wheel: 36H Alloy Hub SB 10mm, Double Wall Rim & DUO 2.20" Gunner Tire
- Rear Wheel: 36H Alloy Cassette SB 14mm, Double Wall Rim & DUO 1.95" Stunner Tire
- Seat: Verde Pivotal
- Brake System: Tektro
579â¬ bei Parano


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Loobin (12. Mai 2009)

Das ist auch ne Überlegung wert.
Echt schick....
Bin nur nicht wirklich n Freund von Goldene parts 
Aber kommt trotzdem in die engere Auswahl!
Danke für den tipp.


----------



## RISE (12. Mai 2009)

Das gibts auch noch in weiß. Kann sein, dass da aber auch was goldenes dran ist. Rein parttechnisch macht das n guten Eindruck.


----------



## Loobin (13. Mai 2009)

Hab noch was gefunden.
Das Felt Pyre...
wie siehts mit dem aus?
hier mal n link:

http://www.bikestation-bs.de/product_info.php?cPath=22_59_133&products_id=5026


----------

